# Time for a short cut



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

I joined team “low maintenance” today, at least for now. We went short! To be honest, it’s a little shorter than what I was expecting but I’m sure she’ll be a fluffball again in no time.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Kiki looks adorable! 🥰


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

That's a really cute cut!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Adorable!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

She looks great!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

that's about the length I keep Perry - it's great for maintenance - I generally only comb him out (other than his beard) once a week or so, and that takes 5 minutes .


----------



## JazzWife (Jan 8, 2022)

Good results from the beauty parlour. Quite dignified and flattering!


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

Someone asked me about the coat length. I’d guess it was around 1.5 inches. It’s already growing out.


----------



## Mareld (11 mo ago)

Havanese Dreams said:


> Someone asked me about the coat length. I’d guess it was around 1.5 inches. It’s already growing out.


Yes, it was me, but it was my first post so it got deleted 
Thank you for the answer!


----------



## worplesdon (6 mo ago)

Havanese Dreams said:


> I joined team “low maintenance” today, at least for now. We went short! To be honest, it’s a little shorter than what I was expecting but I’m sure she’ll be a fluffball again in no time.
> 
> View attachment 176671


Very cute!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Since this is about short cuts I thought I'd post Perry's latest. I did go really short this time - in part because I wanted his legs short (because I still have to shave 2 parts of the one leg to do the exogen treatments - so shorter overall makes that less obvious)...
Before...








and after

















His beard is a little shorter than I would normally go (and shorter than our groomer usually does it) but I think it's ok with how short he is otherwise.

At this length you can see more of his silivering (though other than his back end and chin it is more a faded black than strong white throughout) - though in pictures it looks more like crushed velvet that has been brushed in opposite directions


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

aww! He looks adorable!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I think he looks super handsome in his cute short haircut!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think he looks super handsome in his cute short haircut!!!


I do like him short - it's easier on both of us and I think he looks cute too  I do tend to like the beard a little rounder and the legs a bit more column, but right now this is better for the weather, the leg treatment, etc.

AND now that it's so short I am making a very conscious effort to work more on him and the comb on that leg - before we need it. I don't want another appointment where that leg is matted!


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Adorable!
I have a question though. In the first picture, his coat looks like a chocolate coloring but in the last two it looks black. Is it just the lighting, or did his coat change?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

DogLover99 said:


> Adorable!
> I have a question though. In the first picture, his coat looks like a chocolate coloring but in the last two it looks black. Is it just the lighting, or did his coat change?


Part of it is the lighting but part of it is being a silver. Sometimes black havs with the silver gene will look a bit reddish - so the lighting catches some of the reddish.

This picture is a good example - even though his body is short, you can see from this angle the light catching on a couple of reddish places on his face.









I also love when he's short though because the silver really comes out at this length.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Part of it is the lighting but part of it is being a silver. Sometimes black havs with the silver gene will look a bit reddish - so the lighting catches some of the reddish.
> 
> This picture is a good example - even though his body is short, you can see from this angle the light catching on a couple of reddish places on his face.
> View attachment 178454
> ...


I think the startling thing about that first photo, which makes me think it MUST be a trick of the light, is that his NOSE looks chocolate. And it’s the only photo I’ve EVER seen of him where his nose wasn’t black. I really did a double-take and thought it was a different dog!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think he looks super handsome in his cute short haircut!!!


I think the short cut really allows Perry’s cuteness to shine through. As much as I love looking at dogs with long coats, I find that when I do, I see fur first and then the dog. When the fur is shorter, I see dog and then fur!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Perry looks fabulous!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> I think the startling thing about that first photo, which makes me think it MUST be a trick of the light, is that his NOSE looks chocolate. And it’s the only photo I’ve EVER seen of him where his nose wasn’t black. I really did a double-take and thought it was a different dog!


I think you're right about the lighting - because even when the lighting causes the red to come out it's more in different places, not all over AND definitely not his nose


----------

